# It's Super and it Splits...



## davec (Aug 19, 2010)

Picked up the SS at the terminal yesterday. Went down to the land to grab a few test pieces too. I got it all assembled last night but it was too late to start it up, so tonight I tried it out. They are fast!

Here's pics of the unload and unpack. Durn thing is heavy. I'm not a fan of how they packed it. It was well protected, but you had to basically disassemble half of it and then put it back together. The part that got me was "use some sort of lifting device capable of holding 1000 lbs to lift it off the pallet to get the production table off of it from shipping, so you can put it back on the right way" (more or less). Ummm let's see...ummmm no, this isn't an industrial shop, and I don't have a gantry crane handy.... Jeez guys. Maybe you could set it up so it didn't require that? OK, if you have 2 guys, you can lift it up on sawhorses, but if you don't you will struggle. My mushed finger says I didn't have help...but I got it up on sawhorses eventually.

















And then tonight I used it to turn this:





Into this, in about 20 minutes or so as a first run:






Overall, I like it. I think they could really improve the design and reduce the cost a bunch with by putting some engineering effort into it, but that's just the engineer in me that can't stop.

Sunday it will get started on the 25-30 cords we have already pulled out....


----------



## Maplekid (Aug 19, 2010)

*Video*

Can anyone see the video I can't. I can see the pictures though. I want to get a super split next year. This year I'm going to get a conveyer hopefully.


----------



## davec (Aug 19, 2010)

Here's the video. Too many attachments in the first post, I think. Plenty of SS videos on YouTube if you want more detail.

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid226.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fdd141%2Fdstig1%2Fchainsaw%2FSupersplitter.mp4">


----------



## bass_on_tap (Aug 20, 2010)

I expect to pick mine up in about a week. Can't wait. Good luck and keep the pics and videos coming.


----------



## MNGuns (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome to the club...  The machine will actually get a little faster once it breaks in. The assembly can be interesting if you don't have a shop equipped to handle it, but if he were to ship it assembled the shippng cost would be a good bit more. The only thing I really would like to see changed on the machine is its mobility.


----------



## Jredsjeep (Aug 20, 2010)

nice machine, always cool to see pics and video


----------



## Iska3 (Aug 20, 2010)

Congrats on the SS. Looks like that puppy can do the job for sure.


----------



## vwboomer (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice and quick that's for sure. Seems to me by your video one would spend the time saved splitting moving around the table to retrieve/adjust pieces, such as the larger one that got pushed off. Some long reaches for pieces too.

That all probably comes with practice I guess. 
I'd still get one if I ever find that money tree :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## sunfish (Aug 20, 2010)

Congrats on a fine machine!

Haven't used mine much , but I already love it!

I thought the crating, packing was very good. I used a come-a-long to lift, worked great.

Like MN said, the only thing I would change / add, is a better way to move it around. I might add a removable hitch, to pull it around with the ATV.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sunday will be the day of the big workout for it. He is bringing it over here so we can chew on the big pile of wood we have hauled off his land. I have spent thousands of hours splitting wood by hand, and with a 4 way (and fast) woodsplitter. I have even gotten some handle time on a Timberwolf processor. So I am waiting with baited breath to get this SS cranking so as to see how fast it really is. If anyone can make it crank out the wood I am the one. 

Stay tuned, I can read a piece of wood like an open book so I believe I will be able to get some good out put through that SS.


----------



## TJ-Bill (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice splitter!.. they make it look so easy. Has anyone ever seen one stall on some wood?


----------



## sunfish (Aug 20, 2010)

TJ-Bill said:


> Nice splitter!.. they make it look so easy. Has anyone ever seen one stall on some wood?



They will stall in a bad piece of wood. Just disengage the ram and hit it again.


----------



## davec (Aug 20, 2010)

I stalled it on a knot I didn't catch. Stalled the engine too, but it says in the manual that might happen during break in until the clutch loosens up and gets less grabby.

As for packing, it is well packed, just a bear to get upright due to weight if you don't have help or a lift of some sort. I'm not sure it would cost more to ship if it was standing on the legs or not. I'd leave the wheels off for sure. The table is one of the big problems for packing.

I can see how it would help a lot to position this so you feed in wood from the engine end and just dump it off the far end of the table as you work. You also want to tweak the first split so that the next one doesn't push it off before you can re-split it (like in the vid). Basically just angle the far piece so the next one doesn't catch it. That one was like only the 3rd block I had split, so I figured that trick out while filming...

We're going to need to add some kind of hitch to it for moving around. Getting it back up in the truck for the trip to CC's place is going to be interesting as I probably will be flying solo again. It would be nice if I had my tractor here, but it is off site for storage.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah, learning what to do with the pieces that need a resplit will help a lot. It took me a few rounds, but I can work it well, without a piece hitting the ground. The table is a real nice! Once you get into the rhythm, you will not want to change a thing.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 20, 2010)

> I stalled it on a knot I didn't catch. Stalled the engine too, but it says in the manual that might happen during break in until the clutch loosens up and gets less grabby.



When mine stops in a bad piece, I just disengage the ram, before the motor stalls, and hit it again. Usually goes through the second time. I've yet to stall it, were the motor stalled out.


----------



## 1947wdx (Aug 20, 2010)

sunfish said:


> They will stall in a bad piece of wood. Just disengage the ram and hit it again.


I would like to see a video of it splitting this...


----------



## MNGuns (Aug 20, 2010)

You may be surprised. The machine actually slices wood that doesn't split easily, rather than crushing it as a hyd unit does. I'll have to go look for some to split.


----------



## papossefan (Aug 20, 2010)

Does anyone in the cenral PA area have one of these things? I have seen a lot of videos of them in action but I don't know if I can be sold on one until I see it in person.


----------



## 1947wdx (Aug 20, 2010)

MNGuns said:


> You may be surprised. The machine actually slices wood that doesn't split easily, rather than crushing it as a hyd unit does. I'll have to go look for some to split.



It looks like it would slice things more from the look of the wedge. I can usually split elm that has been standing dead for a year or so by hand (with my fiskars) but not the green stuff. 

I like the idea of the super split, but so far have only seen videos of it splitting chunks that split fairly easily. (Or does it just make it look easy??? )


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Aug 20, 2010)

Just curious...what model is your SS. Is it the J model or the heavy duty? Also what engine did you choose?

Thanks


----------



## sunfish (Aug 20, 2010)

Only had mine a month. I did split some bad stringy sycamore the other day that I could not split by hand. It's splits oak like it's nothing. I also noticed it would slice some of the stringy stuff. might sharpen the wedge a bit


----------



## tulenutn2o (Aug 20, 2010)

bass_on_tap said:


> I expect to pick mine up in about a week. Can't wait. Good luck and keep the pics and videos coming.



I'd be careful dressed like that that you don't cut the other "twig".


----------



## Cmccul8146 (Aug 20, 2010)

Dave, I noticed in your video that you kept putting your left hand on top of the log when you were engaging the gears. With the table flush with the top of the beam, there's no need to hold it in place like with a narrow beam splitter. While I don't have a SS, I do have a homebuilt version , & I never have either hand anywhere near the log or wedge when splitting. These flywheel splitters are extremely fast & are not as forgiving as a slow hydraulic machine. Enjoy your SS, but be careful & get into the habit of no hands near the log when you pull the handle.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 20, 2010)

1947wdx said:


> I would like to see a video of it splitting this...


Amen. All the videos show it splitting stuff I could split by hand in one or two womps with an 8-lb maul or a 10-lb sledge and wedge. Elm crotch and live oak both have a mind of their own.

Also most of the videos show rounds less than 14" dia. Try a 24" dia. round with it, cut 20" long, assuming you can get that up on top the table. Even maple would probably stall it out, especially with embedded knots.

For typical splitting, however, I must admit that SS is fine, fast, and expensive. It's an ingenious mechanical design.


----------



## IPLUMB (Aug 20, 2010)

Sweet! Never seen one. How much do those run?


----------



## vwboomer (Aug 20, 2010)

IPLUMB said:


> Sweet! Never seen one. How much do those run?



www.supersplit.com

the 'cheap' one is about $2400 once shipping is charged (I assume shipping isn't free)

Without selling wood, I'd never be able to choke that down.


----------



## davec (Aug 20, 2010)

Cmccul8146 said:


> Dave, I noticed in your video that you kept putting your left hand on top of the log when you were engaging the gears. With the table flush with the top of the beam, there's no need to hold it in place like with a narrow beam splitter. While I don't have a SS, I do have a homebuilt version , & I never have either hand anywhere near the log or wedge when splitting. These flywheel splitters are extremely fast & are not as forgiving as a slow hydraulic machine. Enjoy your SS, but be careful & get into the habit of no hands near the log when you pull the handle.



Yeah I was doing that at first, but later stopped as it wasn't necessary mostly. If the log wants to ride up or isn't stable sitting, then it helps, but other than that it isn't needed. Remember this was like the 3rd and 4th block I split with this thing...ever.

I got the basic J model and the base engine for whoever asked... Paying extra for Honda's name is not needed for this. With the production table and shipping it ran $2800ish. The production table should be standard, IMHO. Not cheap, but I'll have it for life.

The bigger rounds were 18" or so. I have plenty of bigger ones to try. Maybe I'll bring the camera Sunday... It's pretty much all oak (red & white). The only elm in the mix is real small stuff - under 4".

It seems fast and works well so far. It'll get a workout Sunday.


----------



## MNGuns (Aug 20, 2010)

vwboomer said:


> www.supersplit.com
> 
> the 'cheap' one is about $2400 once shipping is charged (I assume shipping isn't free)
> 
> Without selling wood, I'd never be able to choke that down.




That's what a I&O runs last I looked, and a big slow splitter from Tractor Supply costs the same


----------



## STLfirewood (Aug 20, 2010)

sunfish said:


> Congrats on a fine machine!
> 
> Haven't used mine much , but I already love it!
> 
> ...



Mine came with a hitch? I either roll it or use the skid steer forks.

Scott


----------



## 727sunset (Aug 21, 2010)

davec ~ Thanks so much for showing pics of how the SS arrived and is packed. That really helps knowing how they are shipped as I got an email mine was sent out this week, cant wait to pick it up and getr goin'. Luckily I have a hoist and am prepared to install a trailer coupler etc asap.


----------



## angelo c (Aug 21, 2010)

papossefan said:


> Does anyone in the cenral PA area have one of these things? I have seen a lot of videos of them in action but I don't know if I can be sold on one until I see it in person.



I'm in Central jersey if you're ever this far east(1/2 hour from PA border). Mine is a really old one which is a testament to how well designed it is. You're welcome to come run it anytime.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 21, 2010)

STLfirewood said:


> Mine came with a hitch? I either roll it or use the skid steer forks.
> 
> Scott



I didn't see that option, and I really don't need it. I can grab it by the table and walk it around pretty good, though uphill to the shop lets me know it's heavy. Once it gets some age on it, I'll leave it out under the wood shed, but it's too new right now and stays in the shop 

As for the price, it is more expensive than the cheap hydros, but has no Chinese made stuff on it. Price is bout the same as the better hydros and less than some. 

I got the J model, Paul (the owner) talked me out of the HD model, said I didn't need it. The 4.5hp Subaru is more than enough to run this splitter, and a very well made motor. I can also add the two extra bearings to the ram at any time, if I feel it needs them. I do plan to add a 1.5hp electric motor soon for super quiet operation

The SS is well worth the price!


----------



## papossefan (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't get out that way very often but thanks for the offer Angelo C.


----------



## davec (Aug 21, 2010)

sunfish said:


> The 4.5hp Subaru is more than enough to run this splitter, and a very well made motor.



I agree - starts easy, runs smooth, not too loud, overall seems solid... With one caveat: Who was the genius that made the oil fill port basically horizontal? How the bleep are you supposed to fill it with oil? I used one of my tiny funnels with a small hose on the end to get the oil to bend 90 degrees, but man that is just dumb. It made a 2 min operation into a 15 min PITA.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 21, 2010)

I actually had a small long neck funnel that worked quite well. I did over fill it though and had to drain some. Not the best place for the oil fill.


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Aug 21, 2010)

How is the shipping handled. Do they deliver to your door or do you have to go to a terminal somewhere? I see you have to pay $38 to have it packed for shipping. What kind of ballpark amount can you give us to expect to add to our final price. These are on the high side of how much I would pay for one so the shipping charge would either make or break the deal.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 21, 2010)

Shipping on mine to south central Missouri was $256. Was shipped Fed-Ex to my local lumber yard. I have anything large or heavy sent there, cause they have a fork lift and it's cheaper to deliver to a business address. You can also pick up at the closest terminal.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Aug 21, 2010)

davec said:


> I agree - starts easy, runs smooth, not too loud, overall seems solid... With one caveat: Who was the genius that made the oil fill port basically horizontal? How the bleep are you supposed to fill it with oil? I used one of my tiny funnels with a small hose on the end to get the oil to bend 90 degrees, but man that is just dumb. It made a 2 min operation into a 15 min PITA.



Next time

Put a car jack under the side of the splitter with the oil fill and tip it up about another 15 degrees or so. Use the long neck funnel and you'll find things go a bit better. Also measure out the amount of oil needed before filling and just go until the container is empty.

While I don't have a SS I use this process on other *** with the same issue,

Take Care


----------



## MNGuns (Aug 21, 2010)

Mine shipped FedEx Ground. It came right to my shop, but only because I have a commercial address. As far as I know they won't come to your house. Perhaps you should talk to Paul and see if you can setup your own shipping if you believe you can get it done cheaper..? Uship.com..? Unishipper..? I'd ask, Paul seems very easy to get a long with.




On a side note....read the safety tag on the splitter. Along with the normal don't operate and drink, etc. It says "Do not operate if you lack common sense"....  I always get a kick out of that....


----------



## sunfish (Aug 21, 2010)

MNGuns said:


> On a side note....read the safety tag on the splitter. Along with the normal don't operate and drink, etc. It says *"Do not operate if you lack common sense".... * I always get a kick out of that....



I got a kick out of that also 

Was a very smooth deal! I talked to paul on the phone one day, sent a check 
the next day and had a Super Split two weeks later.


----------



## bass_on_tap (Aug 21, 2010)

> Originally Posted by STLfirewood
> Mine came with a hitch? I either roll it or use the skid steer forks.
> 
> Scott
> ...





> > They no longer offer the tow option is what I was told. The minimum shipping cost is @ $180.00.
> > That's what I was quoted and I'm 45 minutes away. I will pick it up next week.


----------



## davec (Aug 22, 2010)

Shipping was $216 via FedEx freight. Should be a little less than that to Ohio. I picked up at the terminal in Mpls/St Paul with my PU, so they could just place it right in the bed. Then I just had to get it down... Picking up at terminals is really quite easy as they are generally open 24 hrs, or at least much more than 8-5, and they will fork it right into your truck or trailer. Saves the hassle of waiting around for someone to show (or not...) and the extra expense of tailgate lift service (if even offered).


----------



## sawkiller (Aug 22, 2010)

I also would like to see one of those split the nasty tangled up hedge and knarly trees that we usually harvest for fire wood. After all all the straight trees get logged for timber not firewood.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Aug 22, 2010)

Well we gave it about a 1.5 cord workout this afternoon and in cherry, elm, willow and maple it had no problems whatsoever. These were logs from complete trees ranging from 18" down to 3" and it never gave us a problem. It really loves oak. Because oak splits so cleanly and fast it just pops them and moves on.

I gotta say I am inpressed. I have split thousands and thousands of cords of wood in all matter of means and this splitter is a darn good unit. Only a handful of times did we have to give a piece a second whack. IMPRESSIVE machine!


----------



## sunfish (Aug 22, 2010)

sawkiller said:


> I also would like to see one of those split the nasty tangled up hedge and knarly trees that we usually harvest for fire wood. After all all the straight trees get logged for timber not firewood.



When I get to using mine good this fall, I'll find some stringy, knarly stuff and report back with pictures.

From what little I've used the SS, I sure do love it.


----------



## MNGuns (Aug 22, 2010)

sunfish said:


> When I get to using mine good this fall, I'll find some stringy, knarly stuff and report back with pictures.
> 
> From what little I've used the SS, I sure do love it.



I got into some stringy stuff today, and it will slice more than it will split that kind of wood.


----------



## 727sunset (Aug 27, 2010)

My Super Split arrived at the terminal Tuesday and I picked it up in the crate yesterday. Thanks Davec for the pic at the start of this thread showing how it's shipped...rep sent. It was helpful seeing that it would definitely fit under the topper of my P/U. The assembly was all straight forward and everything went together in an orderly fashion. 
I got it running today with 3 pulls and split a trailer load of ash this afternoon. From what I've seen so far I am impressed with the simplicity, strength and quality of this machine. It was bought sight unseen, and highly based upon the experiences of AS members and the online videos. No regrets. A very smooth transaction and Paul is great to deal with. 
There's really no means of moving it around other than man handling, so I might have to fab some handles and add a trailer coupler. Has anyone done a similar mod?
Here's what they look like shiney and new.


----------



## davec (Aug 27, 2010)

I've been noodling on a trailer hitch for it. Not for pulling on roads, but just because is durn heavy and a vehicle is the best way to move it. More to come as I get to it...

Congrats on the purchase. I was much the same as you - I've never seen one in person either.


----------



## Dr. Hackemoff (Aug 27, 2010)

No one's ever bent a wedge or beam on one of those?

I'm not a disbeliever, but the wedge and beam appear to be prone to bending. Or do they bend, but not yield?

Curious...


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Dr. Hackemoff said:


> No one's ever bent a wedge or beam on one of those?
> 
> I'm not a disbeliever, but the wedge and beam appear to be prone to bending. Or do they bend, but not yield?
> 
> Curious...



These machines are built like a tank. Don't let the jiggle in the videos fool you. The reason they wiggle in the videos is because the center of gravity is high on these, and they have balloon tires which are very squishy. These machines are welded to oblivion. They could cut out costs if they lightened it up a bit, but that would defeat the purpose of having a machine capable of holding up to constant use.

The wedge and beam are welded and strong as can be. Also the wedge is sharp so when it encounters a knot it cuts right through it like a straight razor. No crunching and bending like a normal wedge. I have seen it cut black cherry from one end to the other on a split. It is very impressive.


----------



## Bownc (Aug 27, 2010)

I have an older model and it has worked quite well for me when splitting straight wood with no knots. I believe there is something wrong with it. Everytime I try and split a knotted up round the knob you pull on slams down and disengages the rack and pinion. After a couple times of that the rod connected to knob broke. I have only had it for a couple months and really unfamiliar with these machines.


----------



## Dr. Hackemoff (Aug 27, 2010)

Curlycherry1 said:


> These machines are built like a tank. Don't let the jiggle in the videos fool you. The reason they wiggle in the videos is because the center of gravity is high on these, and they have balloon tires which are very squishy. These machines are welded to oblivion. They could cut out costs if they lightened it up a bit, but that would defeat the purpose of having a machine capable of holding up to constant use.
> 
> The wedge and beam are welded and strong as can be. Also the wedge is sharp so when it encounters a knot it cuts right through it like a straight razor. No crunching and bending like a normal wedge. I have seen it cut black cherry from one end to the other on a split. It is very impressive.



OK, thanks. Very impressive then. My 35 ton Speeco grunts like heck on knots, even after I upgraded the 10.5 HP Briggs engine to a 17 HP Kawasaki twin (picture attached- check out the "Command Center"). The wedge isn't well worn but it wasn't sharp from the factory. Do you (or anyone else) recommend putting a nice sharp edge on it?


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Dr. Hackemoff said:


> OK, thanks. Very impressive then. My 35 ton Speeco grunts like heck on knots, even after I upgraded the 10.5 HP Briggs engine to a 17 HP Kawasaki twin (picture attached- check out the "Command Center"). The wedge isn't well worn but it wasn't sharp from the factory. Do you (or anyone else) recommend putting a nice sharp edge on it?



Sounds to me like something is wrong with your splitter that 10 Hp cannot handle everything you throw at it. I have never used a splitter (all of them homemade) that ran on anything over a 10 Hp BS or Kohler engine, and every splitter I used could cut any log off crosswise. My last two splitters were 4 way splitters and I used to test them by putting an 8" log in sideways and making sure it could crunch it for a full cylinder stroke. I'd be checking into your pump if I were you. You have an impressive looking machine there, seems to me that should eat anything.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 27, 2010)

Bownc said:


> I have an older model and it has worked quite well for me when splitting straight wood with no knots. I believe there is something wrong with it. Everytime I try and split a knotted up round the knob you pull on slams down and disengages the rack and pinion. After a couple times of that the rod connected to knob broke. I have only had it for a couple months and really unfamiliar with these machines.



You need to call Paul at Super Split, number on the web site. There are a few small adjustments to be made in the cam lock deal that engages and disengages the ram. Also on the bearing spring that holds the ram up off the gear on the return stroke. Paul can explain it all and provide parts if you need.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 27, 2010)

Dr. Hackemoff said:


> No one's ever bent a wedge or beam on one of those?
> 
> I'm not a disbeliever, but the wedge and beam appear to be prone to bending. Or do they bend, but not yield?
> 
> Curious...



No bent wedge or beam on these. Different kind of force applied, nothing at all like a hydro splitter.

I pulled some rounds out of the junk pile the other day, these were some that I could not slip by hand last Spring. The SS grunted a bit and it took a couple or three hits but it split them all.


----------



## kgreer (Aug 27, 2010)

*Kevin at speeco weighs in*



Dr. Hackemoff said:


> OK, thanks. Very impressive then. My 35 ton Speeco grunts like heck on knots, even after I upgraded the 10.5 HP Briggs engine to a 17 HP Kawasaki twin (picture attached- check out the "Command Center"). The wedge isn't well worn but it wasn't sharp from the factory. Do you (or anyone else) recommend putting a nice sharp edge on it?



I believe there could be a problem with the pressure output or cylinder integrity on your 35 ton splitter. When you say "grunting" are you simply referring to when the pump slows and shifts in to the high pressure stage or is the ram actually being stopped? I have never known any of our 35 ton units to grunt or have any problems when operating correctly. They are beasts! Let me know if I can help you.

thanks
Kevin at Speeco


----------



## Dr. Hackemoff (Aug 27, 2010)

kgreer said:


> I believe there could be a problem with the pressure output or cylinder integrity on your 35 ton splitter. When you say "grunting" are you simply referring to when the pump slows and shifts in to the high pressure stage or is the ram actually being stopped? I have never known any of our 35 ton units to grunt or have any problems when operating correctly. They are beasts! Let me know if I can help you.
> 
> thanks
> Kevin at Speeco



Hi Kevin,

First of all, I may have mislead people with my Kawasaki "upgrade." The Briggs ran just fine until it began to start very hard, then I switched it out. Turns out it was just a troubled fuel pump. Starts like a champ again (I sold it).

I split a lot of knotty ash. I don't expect it to power through at full speed, but it does shift to the high pressure stage very often and slows significantly. I can't outright say there's a problem. Overall I am very happy with it and recommend it without hesitation.

I bought it new in June 09 and have probably split 12-15 cords with it. I haven't changed the hyd filter yet - maybe I should (maybe partially blocked?).

Also, the wedge sharpness is about the edge of a fifty cent piece or dollar coin. Should I sharpen it?

Lastly I am sorry to derail this thread from the original SS intent. I'l buy the first round...

Thank you for any help! Da Hack


----------



## kgreer (Aug 27, 2010)

Dr. Hackemoff said:


> Hi Kevin,
> 
> First of all, I may have mislead people with my Kawasaki "upgrade." The Briggs ran just fine until it began to start very hard, then I switched it out. Turns out it was just a troubled fuel pump. Starts like a champ again (I sold it).
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. And sorry as well for hijacking the thread. Sounds like you don't have any real problems. When the pump shifts down it cuts the oil flow down significantly. usually, once your through the know it speeds right back up again. empty cycle time down and back should be in the 14 -16 second range. If yours is much greater than that there could be cause for concern. Sounds like your operating normally. Feel free to sharpen your wedge but too sharp and the force may blunt the edge.


----------



## 727sunset (Aug 28, 2010)

*Subaru Robins engine*

This little 6 HP engine holds 0.6 litre of oil...that's like 2 cups. Then it says the initial oil is good for 20 hours, thereafter change every 100 hours.:jawdrop: 
Heck, I wont put 100 hours on it in a year lol.
Well I ran my SS for about 3 hours so far (worked super slick) and drained the oil when finished today. I do my own maintenance and have peace of mind always doing the first oil change early. This time to make it easier I added a 4" piece of clear tubing on the funnel and measured out the oil ahead of time....worked much better. 
And of course a picture to help others when it's time.


----------



## davec (Sep 4, 2010)

Sunset - that's what I did to fill mine (but a smaller funnel and tube). Not like it's the first time I've had to deal with something like this, but still it just grates on me that the maroons in the engine design group would lay an oil fill port at 30 deg. Cripes sake. If they had turned it vertical or even 45 it would have been easy. But they don't care about this as most of these small engines are rated for 50 or 100 hrs (really - it's quite pathetic), so nobody does more than 1 oil change on them, typically. If that. Most people never change oil in small engines, I'd bet.


----------



## 727sunset (Sep 14, 2010)

*trailer coupler*

Since this splitter didn't come with a trailer coupler I knew I'd be modifying and adding one. What I came up with was adding a piece of receiver tube (same as pick up truck receiver hitch) at 96* angle and braced it to an existing hole in the table. The 4 foot tongue is detachable and in place only when towing. I don't have to go far and this does the trick getting to my neighbour's house. Here's a few pics to show it better.


----------



## sunfish (Sep 14, 2010)

727, look good, it'll work. 

I'm going to do similar to mine. Actually, I'll just copy you


----------



## MNGuns (Sep 14, 2010)

727sunset said:


> Since this splitter didn't come with a trailer coupler I knew I'd be modifying and adding one. What I came up with was adding a piece of receiver tube (same as pick up truck receiver hitch) at 96* angle and braced it to an existing hole in the table. The 4 foot tongue is detachable and in place only when towing. I don't have to go far and this does the trick getting to my neighbour's house. Here's a few pics to show it better.



I had the exact same idea. Looks like you beat me to the welder.  I've been watching for a length of scrap suitable for the tongue. Being a cheap bastard I hate to buy new steel...


----------



## davec (Sep 14, 2010)

Cool. I was thinking about it myself, but had a different plan. I was thinking of angling a tube down from the space under the table where you braced it. Pinning a drop leg of sorts into those holes that would drop down low enough for a hitch ball to reach it reasonably. Yours seems a little bit simpler. Same intention - just to pull it around the yard. I might copy you or go with what i was planning. We'll see. Haven't had time yet anyways.


----------



## 727sunset (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice to hear everyone approves this mod and please feel free to copy or improve it. It was put here purposely so we can all benefit. Any questions about building it, fire away!

MNGuns~ I had some 2" square tubing around but the .100" wall thickness (less than 1/8") was sufficient for this application. At $2 per foot it wasn't bad at all. The brace and short piece of pipe in the top were old steel. 

Davec~ The underside of table has a provision to accept a piece of 2" square tubing and I definitely considered securing there. IMO the tongue has to come off during splitting, besides it's tripping hazard. What I wasn't keen on was storing a dog-legged shaped tongue and much preferred the straight design. 

Also considered cutting off the lower part of the front leg and installing a tongue jack. 
Another thing of importance is keeping the carriage retracted in transit and elevating solved that. 

If anyone can improve this or other things on the Super Split maybe they could post it and we'll keep this thread going. I have another another small mod I've completed and will post it in a few days allowing everyone time to view the tongue.


----------



## Pcoz88 (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice looking job!! The super split from the factory doesn't look to road worthy.Is it road friendly to those who have one??? I need to be able to pull it over to in laws which is about an half hour away at normal 55 miles an hour.

Thanks!!

Pete


----------



## mlkdvm (Sep 15, 2010)

I was going to do it differently, cutting off the down tube, welding on a tongue about 30 inches long, running a 2x2 brace from the front hole where your brace attaches down to the tongue, and then using a swivel trailer jack on the tongue. Your idea is simpler and better. I hadn't thought about bashing my shins into a tongue that would stick out past the end of the table and your design avoids that. Your post came at just the right time as I was going to fabricate mine this wekend. My shins will thank you.


----------



## sunfish (Sep 15, 2010)

Pcoz88 said:


> Nice looking job!! The super split from the factory doesn't look to road worthy.Is it road friendly to those who have one??? I need to be able to pull it over to in laws which is about an half hour away at normal 55 miles an hour.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Pete



The SS comes with off road wheels / tires / hubs and no coupler. (Not for highway use). I don't think it's an options any longer. But call Paul at SS, or check the web site to see if the road gear is available.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Sep 15, 2010)

Pcoz88 said:


> Nice looking job!! The super split from the factory doesn't look to road worthy.Is it road friendly to those who have one??? I need to be able to pull it over to in laws which is about an half hour away at normal 55 miles an hour.
> Thanks!!
> Pete



No way no how is the SS towable in my opinion. WAY too top heavy! The tires are also made for off road use. My brother had a friend towing his big 4-Way splitter and it developed a death-wobble. It broke free from the towing truck and it hit a guard rail and literally flew ~50' over into a field (and down a hill). It could have killed someone.


----------



## angelo c (Sep 15, 2010)

Pcoz88 said:


> Nice looking job!! The super split from the factory doesn't look to road worthy.Is it road friendly to those who have one??? I need to be able to pull it over to in laws which is about an half hour away at normal 55 miles an hour.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Pete



Mine fits real easy in the back of my pickup. no need to trailer. (unless moving it about the yard )


----------



## davec (Sep 15, 2010)

727sunset said:


> Davec~ The underside of table has a provision to accept a piece of 2" square tubing and I definitely considered securing there. IMO the tongue has to come off during splitting, besides it's tripping hazard. What I wasn't keen on was storing a dog-legged shaped tongue and much preferred the straight design.



Yeah that is about what I was thinking. I also realized that it needed to detach or it will be in the way, so I was just going to pin in into that 2" wide slot under the table. I still will probably give it a go as I have the steel to do it (2" sq x 1/8" wall). I'll post it up when I get there. Just need to get others things done first...


----------



## davec (Sep 15, 2010)

Curlycherry1 said:


> No way no how is the SS towable in my opinion. WAY too top heavy! The tires are also made for off road use.



Second that. The wheels are like for a lawn mower or garden cart or some small ATV, and they ride directly on the axles - no bearings of any sort. Just meant for moving around the yard. Either load it up into the bed of a PU or trailer it for over the road transport.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Sep 15, 2010)

Pcoz88 said:


> Nice looking job!! The super split from the factory doesn't look to road worthy.Is it road friendly to those who have one??? I need to be able to pull it over to in laws which is about an half hour away at normal 55 miles an hour.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Pete



SuperSplit's words 

When I contacted them a while back it was stated that trying to tow a SuperSplit is like trying to tow a portable cement mixer. Very top heavy, unstable, and unsafe. In other words, pulling it around the yard is OK, towing over the road is not an option.

Take Care


----------



## bass_on_tap (Sep 15, 2010)

I would like to modify mine to tow to the shed and back with a similar setup as the OP. For any distance longer than that, I'll use the aluminum bike trailer. Tows at 80 mph without a wobble and the foot sits nicely in the Condor bike chock.


----------



## 727sunset (Sep 24, 2010)

Although it's not near as important as providing a trailer coupler/tongue here is another small mod I did to my splitter. 
With each stroke of the carriage extending I noticed the return springs rubbed the web of the I-beam. Over time this can reduce the service life of the springs. The manufacturer provided a single eye bolt for spring attachment. I removed the eye bolt and substituted a device that separates the springs enough so they no longer rub the I-beam. It was bolted in place with 2 existing holes.


----------



## MNGuns (Sep 24, 2010)

Very nice mod. I'll add that to my list of things to do..


----------



## davec (Nov 12, 2010)

It's been a while but I got my hitch made finally. Actually got the hitch made a few weeks back, but the splitter has been sitting in the middle of 30 cord of firewood, getting a good workout, so it hasn't needed to be towed until now. So here's a couple shots of it getting put back in the garage. I used two 3/8" bolts to pin it to the 2 holes in the slot under the table. Couldn't find any hitch pins smaller than 1/2" so just used bolts for that. You don't need to tighten them beyond finger tight for this kind of towing. Made it from 2" sq x 1/8" thick steel tube











And here's a shot of the giant pile of oak, almost totally split...

You can see the SS in front of the pile, in front of and barely to the left of the big willow on the left. Look closely! That gives you an idea of scale, though you can't see the depth of the pile well. CurlyCherry did 95+% of the splitting on this pile... Props to him. And yes, this splitter split all that in the past ~2-3 months.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Nov 12, 2010)

The mower pulled the splitter along with no problem right up to the garage. Yep that was a HUGE pile of oak and it took me far longer hour wise to split it than I thought it would. This was NOT because the splitter was slow but I found that the thing is so fast that 4-5 hours on it and I was pooped! I am not as young as I was in the past so I had a hard time keeping my back in good shape. That splitter gives a guy a workout!

Now, another thing, notice the size of that pile of oak. It is big. Furthermore it is all composed of trees ranging from ~30" in diameter down to 4" in diameter and it included every crotch, knot, bump, lump and twisty gnarly mess of wood you can think of. The SS split every single piece of it! NOTHING could not be gotten through that splitter! NOTHING! I at first thought it was going to run into something that it could not get through and I can now safely say with 100% certainty that it will split oak, maple, cherry and elm with ease. You will never find a piece it cannot handle. Those photos of the pile above are proof. We cut everything mother nature grew on that hunk of land, and the splitter took care of all of it. What it does not split it cuts. That is one lean, mean splitting machine! I see no reason to use hydraulic splitters when speed is important. I was a maniac when I had that splitter going.

Now I am burning wood with reckless abandon! I am set and my heat is "free."

As for the splitter, it is tucked away in my garage all nice and safe. Thanks Davec for the nice splitter, I just changed the garage door code so you can't have it back. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## davec (Nov 12, 2010)

Time to get the truck up to ramming speed! 

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## 727sunset (Nov 12, 2010)

That'll work.
Looks good davec!
Nice pile of splits you've been working on.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Nov 12, 2010)

727sunset said:


> That'll work.
> Looks good davec!
> Nice pile of splits you've been working on.



He ain't been working on the splits, I have. It's complicated but it is his land we cleared, he did 75% of the hauling of the wood to my house, he bought the splitter, and I split it up. Now I get to burn some and then we sell the rest. I'm closer to the ultimate market we will see in so it made sense to get the wood to my house. We also needed to get it off his land to make way for his house he is going to build.


----------



## Dozer Man (Nov 17, 2012)

*Bump...Towable SS*

Thought I'd bump this thread up to the top. I have a SuperSplit J model arriving soon so I thought I'd see if anyone out there has any more ideas for making there's towable. Pics are very welcome.

Any other general insight on your Super Split is very welcome too.

Thanks


----------



## sunfish (Nov 17, 2012)

I never made mine towable, because I dump all my rounds next the the shed. Then just pull the SS out by hand. It's easy to move around on flat ground.

I did upgrade the single engagement bearing to the 'three bearings' that is on the HD model. I blew that single bearing splitting a bunch of large Elm earlier this year. Actually I was pushing the splitter to see if I could break it. Those big Elm crotches are bad stuff!


----------



## Jules083 (Nov 24, 2012)

Dozer Man said:


> Thought I'd bump this thread up to the top. I have a SuperSplit J model arriving soon so I thought I'd see if anyone out there has any more ideas for making there's towable. Pics are very welcome.
> 
> Any other general insight on your Super Split is very welcome too.
> 
> Thanks



Off road towable or on? I'll take pictures soon, mine is pretty much done for off road. I need to add some more bracing, but I ended up widening it 20", added a removable hitch to the front, and replaced the front leg with a trailer jack so I can swing it out of the way while towing. Widening is needed depending on terrain, I rolled mine pretty early on. Probably could get away with less than 20", that put me in the same tracks as my gator so it made sense.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dozer Man (Nov 25, 2012)

Jules083 said:


> Off road towable or on?




Off road is all I'm looking for to start (I have about 200 yard with a slight hill from shop to worksite). I will load it on a small trailer to travel down the road. 
Any pics??


----------



## Jules083 (Nov 25, 2012)

Dozer Man said:


> Off road is all I'm looking for to start (I have about 200 yard with a slight hill from shop to worksite). I will load it on a small trailer to travel down the road.
> Any pics??



I keep forgetting to take them during the day when its light out. No power in the garage for lights or I'd go out now. I'll try and remember tomorrow.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jules083 (Nov 26, 2012)

Here is a shot from the rear of the splitter. I widened it 10" on each side, giving it a 58" outside track width. My John Deere Gator is 62", so this width works out nicely for me. If the gator can't fit somewhere I have no use for the splitter there anyways.







Here's the center section welded back on. I used 4" channel to re-build the beam. Should be plenty strong, but if it starts to bow I can brace it easily enough.






Wheel mount side. I think maybe I should have left more of the original angle on this side and less on the center piece. No big deal though, there's still plenty of weld on there.






Just another shot, this time from the front.






Tongue mounted and ready to hook to. You can see the extra holes, the tongue is adjustable in length. That was an afterthought, I had the drill in my hand and figured I'd go ahead and make a couple more holes. The tongue is 2" square tubing, the 'receiver' on the splitter is a weld on trailer hitch piece from tractor supply.


----------



## Jules083 (Nov 26, 2012)

Looking down at the hitch. Next is better gussetting and I think a second jack on the other side to make it more stable. The jack makes it nice, I can level the splitter out of it's sitting on a bit of a hill.






Front leg. I'm thinking a small gusset should do it here, shouldn't take much.






Hitch length from front 'leg' to ball mount. It is about right for towing usually. It's a bit short for the gator, but that's because of the location of the gator's hitch.






Tongue removed. You can see the holes good in this one.






Pic from the front. A second jack offset like this one would be great I think.









I still want to brace the front and back together better, more for piece of mind than anything. A piece of tube welded between them should be plenty, with a kicker coming off each to eliminate flex. A second jack should make everything much more stable. It's very bouncy if you travel too fast, but as long as you take your time it does fine. Through fields I go between 5 and 10 mph, maybe 3 to 6 in the woods.


----------



## Dozer Man (Dec 2, 2012)

*Thanks for the pics*

J model is here !!! Put it together yesterday. Took me and my old man about an hour. Jules083 I really like your mods. Your axle widening is a great idea. Utilizing the factory welds by just adding a straight edge in between, so simple and yet functional. I'm getting ready to head to the farm supply shops today to find reciever tubing and reciever. I'm just going simple for now leaving the ability for more mods when I get time. Again, you've got some great ideas up front too.

Thanks so much for the pics, they are very helpful. Especially now that I have my own machine in front of me.

My first impression of my SS...dam this thing is heavy (as I'm trying to slide the skid to the front of the trailer at the depot)!!! Surprisingly heavy for such a compact machine. 
Oh yeah, that "Made In U.S.A." sticker is an awsome sight too!! 

More impressions to come I'm sure...


----------



## Iska3 (Dec 2, 2012)

*Looking down at the hitch. Next is better gussetting and I think a second jack on the other side to make it more stable. The jack makes it nice, I can level the splitter out of it's sitting on a bit of a hill.
*

Looks good!! No need for second jack in front. Just make a leg and a wide foot that will slide in the receiver where the tongue would be. Raise up the jack and your all set. 

I like the idea of the adjustable tongue. Looks like something I will do to my 800. I could pull out the tongue, mount a box on the back and still put the trailer in to the woods. 

Nice pictures, some great ideads. 

Thanks!!


----------



## sunfish (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice Mods Jules!

Congrats Dozer Man! You are in for a treat!!!


----------



## Jules083 (Dec 3, 2012)

Iska3 said:


> Just make a leg and a wide foot that will slide in the receiver where the tongue would be. Raise up the jack and your all set.



That would work too, and end up being a bit cheaper. I think I'll just do that. Thanks for the idea.


I'm still working the bugs out of my mods, that's why there's no paint and the welds look like crap in some places. Once I know I like it I'm going to clean it all up and paint it. I'd like to come up with a way to run real wheel bearings, haven't thought up a good solution yet. I don't want it to be any higher, so I'm pretty much stuck using the stock size tires unless I build a whole new rear section and add a trailer axle, which I don't want to have to do.


----------



## Iska3 (Dec 3, 2012)

As much as i use our splitter in the woods and around the farm, I woudn't need good wheel bearings. We pull the splitter behind the 500 and maybe 1/4 mile at a time. If we need to go a long way, I'll trailer it.. How far do you move it now? Looks good the way it is. Save the money for new wheels, buy a new cahin for your saw and put that puppy to work..


----------



## Jules083 (Dec 3, 2012)

Iska3 said:


> As much as i use our splitter in the woods and around the farm, I woudn't need good wheel bearings. We pull the splitter behind the 500 and maybe 1/4 mile at a time. If we need to go a long way, I'll trailer it.. How far do you move it now? Looks good the way it is. Save the money for new wheels, buy a new cahin for your saw and put that puppy to work..



I don't move it far enough to matter, just can't leave well enough alone. I wouldn't get new wheels, not worth spending that much money on. New bearings and build a hub of some sort at most.


----------



## mr.finn (Dec 3, 2012)

I have been following this thread from the beginning and am intrigued. I have been using a hydraulic splitter for the last 15 years or so. I sell firewood on the side. My splitter gets the job done, always has. A friend has one he bought years ago, said he would let me borrow it to test it out sometime. I am kind of scared I am going to like it though.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 3, 2012)

mr.finn said:


> I have been following this thread from the beginning and am intrigued. I have been using a hydraulic splitter for the last 15 years or so. I sell firewood on the side. My splitter gets the job done, always has. A friend has one he bought years ago, said he would let me borrow it to test it out sometime. I am kind of scared I am going to like it though.



I never got to try one, but saw a Super Split in action over 12 years ago. I told my buddy I'd have one at some point. 10 year later I got it. Wish I'd gotten it sooner!


----------



## Dozer Man (Dec 3, 2012)

*You will want one...*



mr.finn said:


> I have been following this thread from the beginning and am intrigued. I have been using a hydraulic splitter for the last 15 years or so. I sell firewood on the side. My splitter gets the job done, always has. A friend has one he bought years ago, said he would let me borrow it to test it out sometime. I am kind of scared I am going to like it though.



I'm with Sunfish on this one too. I watched the video 8 or 9 years ago and have wanted one, with a passion, ever since.

However, I went the route of buying a cheap copy from a local "farm supply" store first. Thank goodness they took returns. Trust me, I've only been an SS owner for less that a week, and they are miles apart in quality. From the "cheap copy" I did learn one thing for sure...I can't go back to splitting in slow motion. Kinetic is the only way to go. 

Ok, I also learned not to buy the cheap copy. :bang:  :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Jules083 (Dec 3, 2012)

Dozer Man said:


> I'm with Sunfish on this one too. I watched the video 8 or 9 years ago and have wanted one, with a passion, ever since.
> 
> However, I went the route of buying a cheap copy from a local "farm supply" store first. Thank goodness they took returns. Trust me, I've only been an SS owner for less that a week, and they are miles apart in quality. From the "cheap copy" I did learn one thing for sure...I can't go back to splitting in slow motion. Kinetic is the only way to go.
> 
> Ok, I also learned not to buy the cheap copy. :bang:  :biggrinbounce2:



Same here. I returned my 'farm store copy' before dozer man did, and the quality difference is pretty big. I wouldn't go hydro anymore for sure. 

A few years ago, before I ever owned a splitter or woodburner, I was helping a friend split with his hydro. He was splitting, I was stacking. I got tired of waiting on him so I grabbed the maul. I was getting more done with a maul and wedges than he was with the splitter.

Now, I would challenge any 2 guys to try and keep up with my girlfriend running the ss. I'll drink beer and watch you get beat.

Dozer man, glad to see you're liking it. It's the way to go, I'm really glad they were taking returns on the other one.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dozer Man (Dec 8, 2012)

*New hitch...*

View attachment 266427
View attachment 266428
View attachment 266429


Here are some pics of what I came up with for a hitch. I still want to put a handle up towards the hitch. No it's not for highway use. But for now I only need a tow from the shop to the woodpile, or about 500 feet with a slight hill in a gravel drive. I'm thinking for future mods I would tie the front leg to the rear leg/axle stand with some small angle iron for bracing. Not sure about axle widening as I haven't tried this out yet. Hopefully I can go slow enough I won't find out the hard way that I need to widen the axle.


----------



## davec (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice setup with the receiver. Pretty simple. I just didn't want to weld on the SS itself, as my welding skills were super bad way back then. I think I'm up to just "moderately poor" now... So I just pinned the bar to the existing holes under the table.


----------



## Jules083 (Dec 9, 2012)

Dozer Man said:


> Here are some pics of what I came up with for a hitch. I still want to put a handle up towards the hitch. No it's not for highway use. But for now I only need a tow from the shop to the woodpile, or about 500 feet with a slight hill in a gravel drive. I'm thinking for future mods I would tie the front leg to the rear leg/axle stand with some small angle iron for bracing. Not sure about axle widening as I haven't tried this out yet. Hopefully I can go slow enough I won't find out the hard way that I need to widen the axle.



Looks good man. Nice shop, looks like a good set-up in there. 

I'm thinking I need to tie the front leg to the rear in mine also. It doesn't seem to flex much but I'm sure it does.

When I rolled mine it wasn't about speed, but more that one wheel dropped into a small hole or rut. If it's smooth and not too steep you should be fine. On a plus not it's pretty easy to pick back up, and the fiberglass 'hood' is strong enough to not self destruct.


----------



## 10bruce (Mar 28, 2014)

727sunset said:


> *trailer coupler*
> 
> Since this splitter didn't come with a trailer coupler I knew I'd be modifying and adding one. What I came up with was adding a piece of receiver tube (same as pick up truck receiver hitch) at 96* angle and braced it to an existing hole in the table. The 4 foot tongue is detachable and in place only when towing. I don't have to go far and this does the trick getting to my neighbour's house. Here's a few pics to show it better.


How many inches is it from top of your bottom plate on splitter to bottom of your receiver tube


----------



## 727sunset (Mar 28, 2014)

10bruce said:


> How many inches is it from top of your bottom plate on splitter to bottom of your receiver tube



I'll go out and measure it for you tonight.


----------



## 727sunset (Mar 29, 2014)

Looks like 6 1/8".
PM sent.


----------



## 10bruce (Mar 29, 2014)

Thank You


----------

